# Water Bob?



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

Came across this product online WaterBOB®: emergency drinking water storage 
and it seems like a good idea. Do any of you folks have any experience with the water bob. Thanks in advance.

My plans are for bugging-in if possible. 1000sq foot home in a small suburban community. I found the product for $20. Just thought it would be a good option for on demand water storage. Takes about a 1/2 hour to fill up and holds 100 gals.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Got one, ordering another soon. They are very thin plastic, so be careful and don't tear, rip or cut. the bath tub is necessary to support the thin walled balloon of water.
I plan on putting down a towel to pad the area around the drain and the overflow, etc. Actual capacity depends on size of bath tub. Could be as low as 60 gallons. Only problem is someone has to fill it when SHTF.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no experience with the product but it looks like a good idea to me. I'm anxious to hear any first hand feedback but I think I'll buy it. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My sister has one. They have city water and she thinks if TSHTF they will still have water pressure
for a little while. Makes sense to me. They have drinking water put back but this just looks like a good idea.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

AHK! I just went to cheaper than dirt, agaisnt my better judgement to order the Water Bob from them. OMG, they wanted $15 for S&H. I ordered it from the above link, only $5 S&H. Last time I will even think about that Damn place.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheaper than Dirt can kiss my bacon soaked behind. They are nothing but a bunch of money grubbing poo poo's who overinflated the price of their ammo to the point of extortion. I will never do business with them again. Sorry, I know this off topic but I just came from the shop after welding some dirty metal and breathed a little toxic fumes.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a water bed liner that I am thinking about filling... I'm thinking it will hold water like a tank, just not sure if it has a leak or not yet...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Will said:


> I have a water bed liner that I am thinking about filling... I'm thinking it will hold water like a tank, just not sure if it has a leak or not yet...


I have used one as a *portable* water bladder for many years. To protect it from tearing the seams apart, I only put in in the bed of a pick up truck I could haul about 60 gallons at a time (500 Pounds). I never let the water sit in the thing, it was fill it, haul it, drain it into another tank.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I have used one as a *portable* water bladder for many years. To protect it from tearing the seams apart, I only put in in the bed of a pick up truck I could haul about 60 gallons at a time (500 Pounds). I never let the water sit in the thing, it was fill it, haul it, drain it into another tank.


That was my only concern. It seems like a steal for only 20 bucks but would it be durable enough? I'm still going to pick one up even just as a back up. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have two of the water bob's, but I can't remember where I got them. I figure one will go in the bathtub and Inor can build something for the other.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

At the risk of sounding goofy, what what benefit does this have over just filling your tub?

Anyway, either choice would only give you a few days worth of water. Without a reliable rain collection and filtration system or some other long term solution, you won't be gaining much by having a few gallons of water stashed. Yeah, it would be nice to have for a situation that you know will be resolved in a few days, like a temporary power outage or whatever, but not do much if anything serious happens.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It keeps the chlorine from evaporating away and will keep the water free of insects and other things that might spoil the water.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I have used one as a *portable* water bladder for many years. To protect it from tearing the seams apart, I only put in in the bed of a pick up truck I could haul about 60 gallons at a time (500 Pounds). I never let the water sit in the thing, it was fill it, haul it, drain it into another tank.


I have a molleII modular camelbak for carrying a few litres of water, then the sawyer water filter. However I'm not certain about the sawyer due to it going through a winter in storage up here. As such I am eventually going to aim to upgrade my water options when it is in the budget again. I want to pick up a test kit also, as after not being sure about the filter - and after using it in Mexico - which means I could have mexican waterborn stuff in it, I am thinking the next filter I get, I will also see about getting testers to make sure it doesn't get defective.

None the less an entire bag of water is a little much for my travel plans. Lots of fresh water rivers and lakes up here, and snow is generally drinkable. 3 or so litres of water is more than enough for me to carry, I tend to put more weight into food than water as water up here is easier to come by than substantial food. My bug out paths all follow areas that have water every 30 or so km so it is no biggie.

Water can be weighty. None the less it is somewhat essential. Somewhere I would consider a pack of water is in a subtropical or tropical area such as hiking through the yukatan jungle/forest. I only went back a few KM in that thing and I have never sweated that much. Still a climate I am not attuned to. Jungle makes difficult travel with all the vines.

Up here in the boreal forest hiking is ok, The work case scenario is muskeg, and bog,but that is water..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When I moved to Tucson area last December, I got a much bigger surprise that I thought possible.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

What, was it, question mark.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't seen much for water back up (water towers) anywhere. I don't think there are any. Before I moved down here, I did a little research and found out that the average rain fall is 11 inches per year. What wasn't noted however is that the past few years it has only been 8 inches. While I love the area, the people, the firearm freedoms I didn't have back in Illinois, I was surprised at how expensive it was to insure my supply of water. Back in Illinois, I could walk to water from my house in 8 minutes, from my BOL in 2 minutes, my back up BOL had its own well with a force pump. Had to make a lot of changes to my plans. Oh, I have a water BOB, just installed a 260 gallon tank, and will order a second water BOB this weekend when money comes in. I'm also mapping out all the homes with pools around me within walking distance. A hunter "friend" has told me there are springs in the mountains nearby, but walking would be near impossible.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ah there is a water tower AND tons of water. Water is the last thing I'm concerned about in general here.

What I would consider getting is a water pump capable of feeding a firefighting hose. I'm within 100 meters of a giant Lake and River. I have a water tank in the trailer that could be filled but I don't run the trailers water system. Running water through the lines here is problematic as if it freezes that is bad news, it snowed yesterday again.

What I'd like to do is stuff sandbags with sugar and salt


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The purpose of sandbags filled with sugar and salt?

It would be better to store it in the bags you purchase it. Sandbags won't keep the critters out of it and although it won't spoil it can become a single hard block.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The purpose of sandbags filled with sugar and salt?
> 
> It would be better to store it in the bags you purchase it. Sandbags won't keep the critters out of it and although it won't spoil it can become a single hard block.


OK say SHTF occurs... say you see salt and sugar in bags, and you don't have food and are rioting are you going to take them... what about bags of sand? Also the fact they harden can make them useful building blocks. Salt also has cool insulating properties I've noticed.

Not too practical to bag everything with salt and sugar or other powders but it leaves soil for growing, and it stockpiles your supplies. the sandbags if you get the right ones are also moisture resistant, and sometimes treated not to mold up.

I want to sandbag some stuff around here but soil is in short supply, I'd also like to stock some essentials I have only 1/5th of a 8kg rice bag of salt left from 5 or so years ago about 6 cups of sugar left. Also once it blocks up it acts as a rationing agent.

None the less lots of reasons.

Salt is a very strategic resource. Lots of people take it for granted. A variety of salts can be very useful for health.

Also baking soda also another good item to prep.. sugar has lots of uses and not just as a sweetener.. for formenting alchohol for curing chemical mixtures, lots of stuff.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> At the risk of sounding goofy, what what benefit does this have over just filling your tub?
> 
> Anyway, either choice would only give you a few days worth of water. Without a reliable rain collection and filtration system or some other long term solution, you won't be gaining much by having a few gallons of water stashed. Yeah, it would be nice to have for a situation that you know will be resolved in a few days, like a temporary power outage or whatever, but not do much if anything serious happens.


Prepadoodle, I was asking the exact same question. On the site, it talks about the waterbob being sealed, which would keep out bugs and dust, and the soap residue that would be present in a bath tub.
I would deffinately invest in some strong rubber bands, or something, zipties maybe, becouse the waterbob video show someone holding the "sleeve over the spigot", if the shit is hitting the fan, i dont wanna be stuck in the bathroom. For twenty ot 25 dollars, It would be a good investment. I still buy a gallon at a time.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I want one, will order soon. understand you have to put a towel over the drain to keep it from rubbing a hole in the blatter.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Cheaper than Dirt can kiss my bacon soaked behind. They are nothing but a bunch of money grubbing poo poo's who overinflated the price of their ammo to the point of extortion. I will never do business with them again. Sorry, I know this off topic but I just came from the shop after welding some dirty metal and breathed a little toxic fumes.


Cheaper than Dirt is only good for finding firearms for FFL purchases....

Amazon has the waterbob for $18 right now and an off brand called the reservoir for 16.49. Just ordered two Bobs....  Will have the wife store them by the bathtubs!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

ordnance21xx said:


> I want one, will order soon. understand you have to put a towel over the drain to keep it from rubbing a hole in the blatter.


Cover any part in the tub that might rub a hole, drain stopper, over flow area, stopper button or flip lever. Also you need to carefully straighten and lay out the badder. It's pretty thin and fold under itself reducing the quantity of water stored. Don't even think of trying to straighten it out after some water is in the bladder, it'll tear.


----------

